# Please Help ferret



## stephen73 (May 31, 2021)

Hi everyone. My lovely ferret has a terrible ‘Something’ going on in her eye. Has anyone ever seen anything like this or have any ideas of what is going on. We’ve kept ferrets for decades but never seen anything like this. She’s seen a vet but even he doesn’t know what it is and the bills are piling up. Please help.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I’ve seen something that looked very similar and sadly it was cancer.
Is your vet able to consult with a more experienced vet? Maybe one that a rescue uses as they’ll see many more ferrets in general.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh bless her, that looks very uncomfortable. ☹

I've not seen anything like that in a ferret before, I can only echo the suggestion above to see a specialist vet. 

If you're anywhere within driving distance of Buckinghamshire, I can highly recommend Anne at Aston Clinton vets. I trust her implicitly with my ferrets and other pets. 
The same surgery also has a couple of other exotics specialists who I would happily see with ferrets, and if they encounter something they're unsure of, they can usually confer with eachother to find possible solutions.


----------

